# The perfect place for your dog - West Yorkshire



## sam jones (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone looking for Day Care, Dog walking or Home from Home Boarding then please take a look at my website to see if I offer what you have been looking for. Fully insured, licensed, CRB and fantastic testimonials.

All walks whether during home boarding, day care or hour walks are all off lead romps on the Moors to ensure a tired and content dog. Day care and home from home boarders enjoy a lovely cottage, special sleeping room with comfy beds, playtime in the secure garden and snoozing in front of the log burner in the evening, and of course at least two long Moors walks each day.

Slaithwaite Doggy Day Care & Home Boarding - Home
[email protected]


----------

